# 업무에 녹여달라는 주문



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

The author of the book I'm reading now was sent to Frankfurt on a business trip by his boss. That was his first time in Europe. He said,

더 큰 세계를 경험하고 느낀 것을 업무에 녹여달라는 주문과 함께였다.

I understand 눅이다 to mean "to melt," but what does it meant by 업무에 녹이다??? to melt into my work? to "incorporate the things I felt experiencing a larger world into my work???

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jakartaman

incorporate the things I felt experiencing a larger world into my work

That's it! It's a figurative speech. Think of melting butter(새로운 경험) in a frying pan with some tasteless pieces of bread(기존 업무). You will get something tasty!


----------



## vientito

I think 담다 would be a better verb to use


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks for the help jakartaman!! I encountered 녹이다 used in this context again just today haha. I guess it is very commonly used when talking about experiences!


----------



## Kross

vientito said:


> I think 담다 would be a better verb to use


 Using 담다 here would sound just fine or a bit akward. I'd recommed 반영해달라는 as an better alternative for 녹여달라는.


----------

